# Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü



## Kanallie (27. März 2017)

*Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü*

Hey Leute, 

ich hoffe die Abteilung passt, ich hab noch nie ein Thema erstellt. 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Hab mir einen neuen PC zusammen gebaut alles ohne Probleme nun blinkt meine Wasserkühlung nur und hat kein Dauerleuchten. 
Nun die Frage: Kennt sich einer mit dem ASUS Crosshair Hero 370X aus und kann mir erklären wie ich die Beleuchtung meiner Wasserpumpe auf Dauerleuchten bekomme?  Bei Aura von ASUS habe ich schon versucht es umzustellen ohne Erfolg (Restliche Beleuchtung kann ich hier ohne Probleme steuern). 
Die Kühlung ist im Doopcool Genom II verbaut. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus. 

Gruß Kanallie


----------



## Chimera (28. März 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü*

Frage mich gerade, wie du darauf kommst, dass der Ring auf der Pumpe dauerhaft leuchten kann und vorallem, wieso der über die Aura Software regelbar wär  Mir ist nur das Modell vom Genome in der ROG Edition bekannt, wo sich die Beleuchtung mit der Aura Software regeln lässt, aber dieses Modell unterschiedet sich eben von der Retailversion der Capitain EX. Soweit mir bekannt, kannst du die pulsierende Beleuchtung gar nicht beeinflussen, sprich die pulst immer. Das Modell vom Genome ROG kommt ja mit speziellem zeugs daher, extra für die Beleuchtung: Genome ROG Certified Edition GAMER STORM CASES. Da wirst du wohl mit dem Pulslicht leben müssen, sorry.


----------



## Kanallie (28. März 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü*

Ok vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 
Ich merke nur dass die Beleuchtung beim langsameren pulsieren des Boards auch langsamer wird. Sprich langsamer Puls am Board wird auch die Beleuchtung der WaKü langsamer. Dachte nur ich kann dass einstellen.


----------



## Chimera (29. März 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü*

Kann es sein, dass du die Pumpe an nem Fan Header angeschlossen hast und dort vergessen hast die Drehzahl auf einen Punkt zu fixen? Weil dann hättest du ne Erklärung, warum sie mal mehr und mal weniger pulsiert: senkt das Board die Spannung, reduziert dies einerseits logischerweise die Drehzahl, aber eben auch die Spannung für die Beleuchtung. Dieses Phänomen hat man ja auch bei LED Lüfis: nimmt man 3 Pin Modelle und diese haben nicht ne extra Stromversorgung für die Beleuchtung, dann reduziert sich die Helligkeit auch mit abnehmender Spannung. Bei nem 4 Pin Modell hat man dies logischerweise nicht, da bei PWM ja konstant 12V anliegt.
Falls du nun wirklich die Pumpe an nem Fan Header hast, dann solltest du auch bedenken: es bringt nix, wenn man die Pumpe z.B. in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur regeln will, denn dies erzeugt in fast aleln Fällen nur, dass man die Pumpe wegen dem beschleunigen und drosseln deutlicher hört. Die meisten Pumpen von AIOs sind vom Hersteller her (also dem echten Hersteller, nicht jenem, der seine Stickers draufpappt) für den Betrieb an 12V ausgelegt, jedoch erlauben manche Hersteller auch eine leichte(!) Drosselung (manche bis 9V, andere sogar bis 7V) und wiederum andere ermöglichen über eine zusätzliche Software ne Regelung der Pumpe (NZXT über die CAM Software und Corsair über das Corsair Link). Bei einigen Herstellern jedoch, wie z.B. Be Quiet, wird sogar explizit auf die Nutzung an 12V hingewiesen, bei meiner Cryorig kann man da nicht mal wenn man will etwas regeln, da sie über nen SATA Stecker befeuert wird.
Im Prinzip ist es am besten, wenn man die Pumpe auf einem fixen Wert laufen lässt und dan ndie Lüfter in Abhängigkeit zur CPU Temperatur regelt (meist über den CPU_FAN), so vermeidet man auch unnötige Geräuschemissionen  Aber eben, bei der normalen AIO ist es nicht vorgesehen, dass man die Beleuchtung beeinflussen kann oder gar die Farbe wechseln. Wenn man so etwas möchte, greift man am besten zur NZXT Kraken X52 oder X62, da kann man über die CAM Software danni die Beleuchtung auch beeinflussen. Sieht halt nicht so spektakulär aus wie die Deepcool, doch dort ist es ja auch mehr Show als wirklich ne Funktion  Oder wenn es nur in blauer Farbe sein darf, dann halt zur CoolerMaster Master Liquid Pro. Da haben die "Rohre" aussen sogar ne echte Funktion.


----------



## Kanallie (29. März 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü*

Vielen Dank Chimera, 

super Beitrag! Ich habe meine Kühlung folgend angesteckt Meine Wasserpumpe an CPU Fan und meine Lüfter am Kühlkörper an OPT Fan. So war es laut anleidung beschrieben oder hab ich was missverstanden?


----------



## Chimera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü*

Nun ja, diese Anleitung ist da eben ziemlich....bescheiden. Denn bei vielen AIOs vergessen dann die Hersteller noch zu schreiben, dass man dann im UEFI die Kennlinie bzw. Steuerung anpassen muss. Beispiel : es macht keinen Sinn, wenn man die Pumpe nach der Temperatur regeln lässt, ausser man hat gerne unnötige Geräusche. Die Pumpe sollte konstant mit einer fixen Spannung betrieben werden, wobei das Minimum bei jedem Herstelelr anders ist. Manche darf man bis 7V drosseln, manche muss man mit 12V betreiben. Warum es unsinnig ist, dass die Pumpe nach Temperatur geregelt wird, ist einfach erklärt: die CPU steigt und senkt sich in der Temperatur so oft, dass die Pumpe dan nständig am beschleunigen und drosseln wär, was man schnell mal geräuschmässig wahrnimmt und der Pumpe sicher auch nicht ganz so gut tut.
Drum sollt man, wenn man die Pumpe an nem Fan Header vom Mobo anschliesst, unbedingt im UEFI die Kennlinie auf einen Wert fixen (z.B. 70% von 0-100°C, also eine gerade Linie). Da dies nicht bei jedem Mobo beim CPU_FAN möglich ist, empfehlen andere Hersteller halt meist den SYS_FAN oder eben die Versorgung direkt am Netzteil. Am Netzteil hat man halt bissel das Manko, dass man sich für einen Wert entscheiden muss, also 5V, 7V oder 12V. Alternativ kann man auch eine externe Lüftersteuerung nutzen.
So, die Lüfter jedoch kann man dann auch direkt am CPU_FAN anschliessen, da man diese ja in Abhängigkeit zur Temperatur regeln möcht.  Ich z.B. nutze ja in 2 PCs ne AIO, ne Cryorig A80 und ne Silent Loop 120, wobei ich  in beiden PCs nur die Lüfis vom Radiator am Board angeschlossen hab. Die Pumpe hängt von beiden Modellen am Netzteil und läuft permanent mit 12V (sind zum Glück beide leise, da nervt es nicht) und die restlichen Gehäuselüfis regel ich über externe Lüsteus. Bei meiner Cryorig ist es eben sowieso so, dass man die Pumpe gar nicht regeln kann, da sie Power über nen SATA Stromstecker bekommt und die Silent Loop muss man mit 12V betreiben, ergo kann ich dies auch am Netzteil.
Übrigens, gibt noch nen kleinen Haken, wenn man ne 3 Pin Pumpe an nem 4 Pin Header anschliesst: wenn das Board nicht automatisch bzw. überhaupt zwischen PWM und DC wechseln kann, rennt die Pumpe eh permanent mit 12V. Denn ein 3 Pin an nem PWM Header, der bekommt 12V und lässt sich nicht regeln. Wenn dein Board aber PWM und DC am CPU_FAN unterstützt, dann musst du dort auf DC stellen und dann einen guten Mittelwert finden, der den besten Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Leistung bietet. Zu sehr drosseln solltest du nicht, da dies diese Pumpen nicht so mögen, aber meist braucht man auch keine volle Kanne, drum muss man testen und für sich den Mittelwert finden


----------



## Kanallie (5. April 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Deepcool Captain WaKü*

Hallo Chimera, 

ich muss dir recht geben, nach dieser Anleitung habe ich meine Aio falsch angeschlossen. Nun Schaut das ganz anders aus und passt auch alles im System!!! 

Vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe die war Gold wert.


----------

